

Windows 10 is free – for all 7/8.1 users for first year - WhitneyLand
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/01/windows-10-free-for-all-windows-8-1-and-windows-7-users-for-first-year

======
WhitneyLand
Nadella is on the right track, but this move wasn't bold enough, the Windows
clients should adopt the OSX free model while still charging for server
licenses.

It's about 20% of revenue so it would be a big hit to earnings, but the mobile
ecosystem game is too critical to play around with. If they don't start doing
better soon they could become relegated to a cloud/server only model
completely within 5 years.

